# False Positive HIV test



## recy (May 4, 2011)

What diagnosis code would you use for a "False Positive HIV test" diagnosis?


----------



## coding303 (May 4, 2011)

*False Positive IS NEGATIVE*

A false positive is a negative test,.  Depending on the test used there are so many factors that can result in a patient receiving a false positive, at one point it could be as simple as having had your Hepatitis B vaccination or the flu.  This Pt does not have HIV and it should be treated with caution to ensure that this patient is not misdiagnosed as having HIV because it is difficult to correct a person's medical record.  At best if you are coding for a counseling visit for behavior, if the Pt fits the criteria for high-risk sexual behavior you can use V69.2, but if this is for the test itself I would suggest using V73.98 for screening exam for viral disease.


----------



## tpontillo (May 4, 2011)

Per the coding guidelines if the pt is coming back for there test results and the results are negative you bill V65.44


----------



## coding303 (May 4, 2011)

I would caution against the V65.44 personally due to the fact that the V65.44 HIV counseling specifically EXCLUDES counseling for contraception, or on behalf of third party where if the patient has negative status than the patient would not need to be counseled on HIV, only prevention (contraception)


----------



## apotteiger (May 4, 2011)

*HIV Counseling*

When the official guidelines indicate use of a specific code, this guideline must be followed.  The excludes note under V65.4 is for counceling only for contraception (V25.40-V25.49).  HIV counseling may include a discussion regarding contraception, but the discussion is much more in depth including specific ways the patient can protect themselves from HIV infection including possible lifestyle modifications.  The standard of care mandates that the physician counsel the patient regarding HIV after an HIV test is ordered and completed (this is why results can't be given over the telephone).  

In any event, when the official guidelines lead the coder to a specific code it is to be assigned.


----------



## coding303 (May 4, 2011)

You are correct about the counseling code, my apologies.  In my original response to this question I was under the assumption that this was for a lab code, not an E&M.  I was able to find this for my own knowledge since I rarely see the HIV counseling used with negative patients as they are usually doing routine screening along with other routine labs.

http://www.ama-assn.org/ama/pub/phy...ahivm-releases-coding-guidelines-routine.page


----------

